# Tri-Colored Paint!



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Now Po, don't you know that Abby is just above that. I mean her life is miserable. Only ridden on the weekends? that's just too much.:wink:


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh my goodness Po! That's cray-cray!  You're so lucky! Are you going to breed her a gajillion times so that her gorgeous coloring can be passed on? I sure hope so!

Speaking of which, Lacey also majikally turned into a paint! I'm not really sure what color her spots are though, maybe someone can help me figure that out? I'm pretty sure it's something rare, I've never seen anything like it before in my million bazillion years with horses!












[I saw the title of this and I was all about to be like "Po, you know that 'tri-color paint' is not actually the correct term, right?". hahaha]


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Abby did just get entered into a breeding contest for a stud owned by someone I know. (Note: Completely as a joke. I do not want a foal and Abby is not exactly broodmare quality.) :lol: 

Lacey must be one of those pintabians! Wow. Those are hard to come by, those are. Especially in that particular color.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

She entered Abby here lol https://www.facebook.com/pages/Smokes-Navajo/55811829517


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I was told tri-color paint is a correct term. Whether it's applicable to mud patches - hmmmmm.... not sure.... :lol:

My paint is registered as brown tovero. But in fact she's tri-color tovero. I was told to fix it in her registration, but who cares really. I definitely don't as far as it comes to the colors.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

KV, Kiara has a black tail, which is completely normal on a brown horse and required for a bay. It's more than common for a horse with the tobiano gene to have a tail that is half white, but since Kiara's entire butt is white, it makes the black on her tail stand out more than it normally would. She's just a bay tovero.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I am also pretty sure you can't register a horse a tri-colored anyway. Most registries are pretty behind on color genetics and have rules about patterns. She would still be registered as brown tovero, I would imagine. Abby has two spots but they aren't big enough for her to have normal registration, so she's breeding stock. That doesn't mean she wouldn't actually be an overo. (I haven't actually tested her for OLWS, so I'm not 100% myself.)


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

Yea, I was getting pretty confused too, lol! Poseidon's one of the people who explained to me WHY a tri-color paint is rare, and then I see her asking, then I saw the pics, lol! 

BTW, kitten_Val, Kiara looks like my Suki!

She's a bay tovero too!  I like them better than a true tri color actually, hehe!


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh. My. Freaking. Gosh!! 

What a pwetttttyyy howsie Po-po! I hope you breed her cause I definitely want one of her kyyooootttt wittle babies!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Poseidon said:


> KV, Kiara has a black tail, which is completely normal on a brown horse and required for a bay. It's more than common for a horse with the tobiano gene to have a tail that is half white, but since Kiara's entire butt is white, it makes the black on her tail stand out more than it normally would. She's just a bay tovero.


I'm not talking about the tail, Poseidon (BTW, her forelock is black too).  She has black triangles (2 on each side on all 4 legs) going from hoofs up the leg. Which I'm not very surprised with (her dad was black/white). Really weird looking in reality (but hard to see on pics). Those were pointed to me by the paint breeder I know as a basis to register her as tri-colored. Again, not something I care or would do, but it was quite interesting to hear (as I never thought there is such a thing as "tri-colored").


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

The black on her legs would be because she's a bay. It's just because of the overo and tobiano genes that are making the rest white.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Poseidon said:


> Oh my gosh, guys. I have one. I'm sorry I've been keeping it from you for so long, but it's only noticeable sometimes and today was one of those times.


Po, that is clearly her satin gene showing. :wink:


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

kitten_Val said:


> I'm not talking about the tail, Poseidon (BTW, her forelock is black too).  She has black triangles (2 on each side on all 4 legs) going from hoofs up the leg. Which I'm not very surprised with (her dad was black/white). Really weird looking in reality (but hard to see on pics). Those were pointed to me by the paint breeder I know as a basis to register her as tri-colored. Again, not something I care or would do, but it was quite interesting to hear (as I never thought there is such a thing as "tri-colored").


Like I was saying to you, Kiara is ALMOST identical to my Suki. Suki also has black on her legs, tail and forelock, and ear tips, and nose skin, but if you actually took off all the white they are bays. The are black where the bay tips would be. So my Suki and ur Kiara are bay paints. Tovero bay paints to be exact.

Again, once I saw what a true tri color looks like, I like my bay paint better . A true tri color paint will have the black and brown everywhere. One pic I was shown was a brown and white with a huge brown spot on the whole butt, and the tail was also black.

@Poseidon could u post a pic of a true tri paint?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

This is the picture you're talking about:









The two colors on that foal are completely unrelated.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Off topic - Po, Like your thumb ring.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

*snort* Ab that isn't Po's thumb! :rofl:


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

NdAppy said:


> *snort* Ab that isn't Po's thumb! :rofl:


Oh, I figured she posted it that it had to be hers.  
I do like the thumb ring though.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Hehehe I kind of figured that. I know that I have posted that same picture before, so that is the only reason I knew it wasn't Po's thumb. I agree on the thumb ring!


----------



## sabowin (May 8, 2010)

There's an ad that's been posted a few times on my local Craigslist lately for a "tri-color paint." I click it, expecting to see a bay paint, and it's actually a BLACK paint with some sun fading. Too funny!


----------

